# My guinea pig just 'sang'.



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

It's quite rare for them to do this but this particular guinea pig has done it as least four times now that I have heard. The first time she did it I was convinced a bird had flown in and got trapped behind the cage.

Tonight she did it again and I grabbed my camera but it was too dark to get her on film and she was hiding anyway but I got the 'noise'.

It's just uploading to photobucket now.


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

aww so cute.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Here it is - the famous 'Iggy' singing.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

And this is the culprit looking all sweet and innocent just after..


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Beautiful piggy and great singing lol.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh wow, i've never heard any piggies do that before


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwww that is so cute.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow. I've never heard that before.
I didn't know piggies did that.
Thx for sharing the recording.
And he looks adorable as well.
Does anyone know why pigggies sing like that?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*lol, will we be seeing her on next years BGT?*


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

He's a 'she'.:lol:

I don't think anyone really knows why they do it to be honest. Some think it may be an alarm call used by their ancestors or a kind of warning. Iggy seems to just do it at random times and she doesn't seem distressed at all and just carries on eating as normal afterwards.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *lol, will we be seeing her on next years BGT?*


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Hey that's a good idea.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

very good singing, much better than me lol 
perhaps they do it to call for another piggy or to attract a male? or does that just sound stupid lol


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Wow! i never heard a guinea pig do that before.. it really does sound like a bird singing!! :thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I just played it to the OH and the kids and asked them to guess what was making the noise, they all said a bird.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Vixie said:


> very good singing, much better than me lol
> perhaps they do it to call for another piggy or to attract a male? or does that just sound stupid lol


It might be but it's meant to be very rare they do this.:laugh:
It really is weird though because I've had guinea pigs since I've been about 13 and I'm now 45 and only heard this one piggy do it.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I just played it to the OH and the kids and asked them to guess what was making the noise, they all said a bird.


:laugh:

Well somebody on another forum said it was my hamsters wheel. :laugh:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I heard it was because they were a happy piggy! That was sooo cute!!

Char
xxx


----------



## K9fan (May 29, 2009)

Hello Jazzy....very cute :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

It's you...    :biggrin5:

Hiya Mrs and nice to see you here.:biggrin5:


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

Oooh wow it's like a little squeeky alarm! lol


----------



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

lol that is strange, really does sound like a bird or a car alarm!

I had one ages ago and all he did was make a squeaky noise like 'wouii wouii'

Cute gwinny though!


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

what did she sing?


----------

